# Celsius Being Discontinued?



## Etrizzino (Apr 13, 2019)

Wanted to throw this out there given this appears to be everyone's favorite herbicide, I have now been told by two of the forum sponsors that Bayer is discontinueing Celsius. They said that was the reason why they did not have it in stock and will not be getting any more. I have not seen anything online or anything on Bayer's website stating as much though.

Did not know if anyone has any insight or able to confirm one way or another?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Etrizzino said:


> Wanted to throw this out there given this appears to be everyone's favorite herbicide, I have now been told by two of the forum sponsors that Bayer is discontinueing Celsius. They said that was the reason why they did not have it in stock and will not be getting any more. I have not seen anything online or anything on Bayer's website stating as much though.
> 
> Did not know if anyone has any insight or able to confirm one way or another?


Haven't heard anything like that yet but lawn and pest control have it in stock.


----------



## Etrizzino (Apr 13, 2019)

Yes, I ordered some. Figured better safe than sorry.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

No way...


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Etrizzino said:


> Yes, I ordered some. Figured better safe than sorry.


Where did you place your order? Just curious to see who has the best price.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DoMyOwn hasn't stocked it for several years. I do not believe it is discontinued by the manufacturer.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

lambert said:


> No way...


I haven't felt this way since Justin and Britney broke up. But then I heard he was dating Jessica Biel and I watched the scene from Chuck and Larry and I was ok. Plus @Ware says it's not true so I feel better.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

:lol:


TN Hawkeye said:


> lambert said:
> 
> 
> > No way...
> ...


----------



## Bbq freakshow (Mar 9, 2019)

Who's got it in stock? Sounds like I need to place an order asap!


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I purchased some from Lawn & Pest Control Supply earlier today. $110, but not sure that is the best price. It was better than some places I had seen.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice try, Lawn & Pest Control Supply sales team.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

I bought some from SiteOne today and they just got a fresh supply .


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

This could be the greatest Warm-Season troll thread yet... :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> Nice try, Lawn & Pest Control Supply sales team.


 :nod: Haha, very true.


----------



## Etrizzino (Apr 13, 2019)

I had originally heard it from DoMyOwn and Solutions Pest & Lawn. Solutions Pest & Lawn would not even order it for me. I ended up ordering from Lawn & Pest Control Supply.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Could it be that Bayer jacked the price up since it is now very popular and domyown and solutions pest and lawn weren't willing to pay the new price? I can't imagine that something that works as well as Celsius would be discontinued. However it does show out of stock at both domyown and solutions.


----------

